# This breed looks like a Chihuahua!!



## tasel (Dec 2, 2005)

Don't you think this breed looks like a Chihuahua (well, a "deerhead" Chihuahua)??? 

It's a... let me look at the spelling again... "Prazsky Krysarik" (or Prague Ratter). They are seldom seen outside the Czech Republic and Slovakia...


----------



## tasel (Dec 2, 2005)

And they are supposed to be the size of Chis as well!!! hmmm... wonder what the next breed of dog I will be getting...


----------



## usmcjess (May 3, 2005)

Kind of reminds me of a Mini Pin or a Rat Terrier... I don't think he looks Chi though...


----------



## Blue Velvet Elvis (Dec 23, 2005)

They seem like a chi/mini pin cross. http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/prazskykrysavik.htm


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

yeah id definatly say someone took a chi and a minpin, and thats the result...
the whole "smallest dog in the world" ??? :shock: there supposed to weight the same as the chi standard and can be taller than chi standard...im not quite sure what to make of that site...
and im not quite sure what to make of the dog, it looks like a minpin/chi mix with a docked tail...*shrugs*


----------



## lecohen (Feb 13, 2005)

Ya...this is like Russian toy Terrier:

http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/moscowtoyterrier.htm

Looks like a chi to me?


----------



## LoveMyDogs (Dec 14, 2005)

Aww, how adorable! Looks like a min pin and chi mix.


----------



## Little G (Oct 16, 2005)

Oh those Russian Toy Terriers are ADORABLE and theres two breeders in the states!
WOO HOO
I think I might just have to get one of those for my next dog for sure. too cute!


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

They are really adorable


----------



## dlambertz (Nov 13, 2005)

lecohen said:


> Ya...this is like Russian toy Terrier:
> 
> http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/moscowtoyterrier.htm
> 
> Looks like a chi to me?


wow! is that ever cute... bet they have a price tag if a person can find them $$$


----------



## kitty (Dec 29, 2005)

I wouldnt really say tha first looks like a "deer head" , "deer heads " have longer noses an not so rounded skull, dang wish I had a scanner to scan some old pics of my granma's Chico and Tiny.. they were deerheads


----------



## LocasMom (Sep 11, 2005)

aww he is cute. He does look like a chihuahua or maybe a min pin a little.
Very neat!


----------



## Lottie (Apr 13, 2005)

Sweet, but I love Chis so much I think they'd win hands down every time


----------



## kenya (Dec 19, 2005)

lecohen said:


> Ya...this is like Russian toy Terrier:
> 
> http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/moscowtoyterrier.htm
> 
> Looks like a chi to me?


This one is so cuuuute :love7:


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

They sure are cute. They do look chi/min pin. :wink:


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

They do look like a Chi! My neighbor has a deerhead/apllehead mix and he looks just like that. Most people mistake him for a Mini Pin, but he is full chi.

What a cute breed I must say :wave:


----------



## fidipepi (Jan 22, 2006)

I saw a Prager Rattler (thats how they are called in Germany) a few years ago on a german dog show. To me he looked more like a minpin, but more tiny and skinny. He was cute, but not as cute as chihuahuas!  

_________________________________
mommy of Gismo, Fips,Pepi and Ursel


----------



## Ory&C (Mar 20, 2005)

The prazsky krysarik is in fact a relatively new breed. In my country I think we only have 3 representatives of the breed. It can be known as the smallest breed as unlike Chihuahua the breed standard doesn't state the minimum weight of 1kg. It can actually be less than that and let me tell you they are very, very fragile. Chihuahuas are supposed to be a strong, sturdy breed (most breeders strive for that), while these little dogs really are tiny. I saw one in Bratislava on a dog show once  .


----------

